# Attention 2knees: Highland Bike Park NH



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2009)

Who’s up for a road trip?................They rent bikes and I volunteer my services as videographer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 21, 2009)

Any hopes of them reopening for skiing?  I understand that they run the chairlift for the biking.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Any hopes of them reopening for skiing?  I understand that they run the chairlift for the biking.



I doubt it, I think they are pretty commited to being a bike park only. They are the only lift served dedicated bike park in the US.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 21, 2009)

thats some crazy shit right there.  nice find tim.

lovin the tailwhip air some dude pulled.  thats old school right there!  brought back some memories.  sniff sniff.  think dee would be pissed if i built a halfpipe in my backyard?  some of that stuff looks more like freestyle then anything else.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2009)

I am serious about a road trip. I checked out the trail map and they have a couple of easier trails that I know I could handle. The rest of the trails are pretty crazy with lots of drops and hucks. I would also rent a bike instead of abusing mine. 


The best part for you: there is a chair lift, so no climbing


----------



## 2knees (Jun 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am serious about a road trip. I checked out the trail map and they have a couple of easier trails that I know I could handle. The rest of the trails are pretty crazy with lots of drops and hucks. I would also rent a bike instead of abusing mine.
> 
> 
> The best part for you: there is a chair lift, so no climbing



yeah, i'd be up for it.  that would be an overnighter but if you're serious, we should set something up.  I'm not gonna do 1/20th of those stunts but still would be fun.

and yes, a rental would be a given for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2009)

I drive by there often when skiing off of 93.  Looks like it would be a fun little ski area kind of around the size of Whaleback.

I wonder how many riders they get on busy weekends?


----------



## jarrodski (Jun 22, 2009)

favorite place to dh hands down.  ne style is flow.. simply put.  so much fun. nothing scary.  lots of berms

then there's fancy feast.  hillarious.  green circle down hill run.  no brakes!  

so great.  they have tech single track and big drops, bmx drops, mellow vibes... good stuff.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 22, 2009)

Funny you guys should mention that place.  I was just looking at a brochure over the weekend.  It's only about 45 minutes from my house so I'd be down.  

Maybe my wife would let me have some friends over for a slumber party.


----------



## powers (Jun 22, 2009)

*Need a tour guide?*

I work 5 minutes from the mountain and have been riding it since the grand opening. I'm picking up my season pass next time I'm up. Best quality lift served terrain in NE, hands down. The mountain is owned by, built by and riden by some of the best riders around. The newer beginner trails are great. X-C and trail bike friendly without any manditory drops or stunts. The rest of the trails all have options around the tech sections so you can still ride what you want, safely. And when you tired of riding you can always hit the bar....


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 22, 2009)

powers said:


> I work 5 minutes from the mountain and have been riding it since the grand opening. I'm picking up my season pass next time I'm up. Best quality lift served terrain in NE, hands down. The mountain is owned by, built by and riden by some of the best riders around. The newer beginner trails are great. X-C and trail bike friendly without any manditory drops or stunts. The rest of the trails all have options around the tech sections so you can still ride what you want, safely. And when you tired of riding you can always hit the bar....



Thanks for the offer, we just may take you up on that. Do you think my Turner 5spot (5.5" travel front and rear) would be enough to handle most of the easier / intermediate trails? Or should I just rent a bike?


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 22, 2009)

They put a ton of work into that place. It is a ton of fun, here is one of my movies I made which was filmed at Highland Mountain Bike Park:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh5I8KVeF30
(Someone else hosted it for me)


----------



## jarrodski (Jun 23, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Thanks for the offer, we just may take you up on that. Do you think my Turner 5spot (5.5" travel front and rear) would be enough to handle most of the easier / intermediate trails? Or should I just rent a bike?



5 and 5 will work dude... one of the lead builders rides a bmx bike up there.  sick!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds pretty cool.  The videos are impressive, too bad I wouldn't ride most of the stuff in them. 

Has anyone been up to Catamount?  I'm probably more likely to get up there since it's a lot closer.


----------



## JesusBuiltMyCrotchRod (Jul 1, 2009)

powers said:


> Best quality lift served terrain in NE, hands down.



Highland is fun, but is by no means the best. It is very small and caters more towards dirt jumping/semi-slopestyle. The natural terrain is very limited and gets old very quick. Diablo in NJ has way more vertical, way more variety and way more trails.


----------

